# Conectar faros auxiliares LED 2 x 60 Watts en auto.



## Fittih (Jul 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes ! Soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy aprendiendo electrónica Y este es mi primer tema.
Compré 2 faros auxiliares Led para conectar en mi auto. Cada faro tiene 20 LEDS por dentro y consumo de 60 watts. Los he conectado con un Kit de instalación obviamente con su relay, fusible y ficha on off correspondiente. Ambos los puse en paralelo +,+ y -,- . Ignoro su conexión por dentro. Ya se quemaron algunos de los LED tan solo después de 2hs de uso. No he utilizado ninguna resistencia. Quizás ese sea el problema. El vehículo tiene lámparas LED en posición, bajas y altas y nunca se quemó ninguna ni tuve problemas antes. Quería saber que opinan que es lo que pudo haber pasado. Ya que son caros como para andar comprando nuevos a cada rato. Adjunto foto de la lámpara. Muchas gracias


----------



## phavlo (Jul 10, 2021)

Hoy en día no te podés confiar de la calidad de nada. Ni de unos simples leds...
Esos adentro, llevan drivers para controlar la corriente que pasa por los leds, tal vez están trabajando a su máxima potencia y así acortan la vida útil...


----------



## Fittih (Jul 10, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Hoy en día no te podés confiar de la calidad de nada. Ni de unos simples leds...
> Esos adentro, llevan drivers para controlar la corriente que pasa por los leds, tal vez están trabajando a su máxima potencia y así acortan la vida útil...


Si, la verdad que es increíble lo que alumbran. Me sorprendieron así que deben estar al máximo posible, no duran nada una lastima. Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2021)

Te han engañado pero bien.
Un poco no, del todo.


Reclama si puedes.


----------



## Fittih (Jul 10, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Te han engañado pero bien.
> Un poco no, del todo.
> 
> 
> Reclama si puedes.


Jaja cierto! Eso por ser novato en el tema. Las voy a reclamar aunque no reembolsan, me ofrecen cambiarlas por nuevas, por eso quería saber si era algún problema de la instalación para no tener de nuevo el mismo problema


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2021)

No soy adivino, pero apuesto a que te duran lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2021)

Cuando tengas los nuevos , los desarmas y nos subes fotos del frente y dorso de su plaqueta electrónica , a ver cómo le bajamos un poco la corriente (y obvio algo el brillo) , con éstos no lo hagas para no perder la garantía y lograr reemplazarlos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 10, 2021)

Fittih dijo:


> 2 faros auxiliares Led para conectar en mi auto.


Que auto..que modelo¡?''


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2021)

Lo mismo limitando a 11V o así...


----------



## phavlo (Jul 11, 2021)

Fittih dijo:


> Jaja cierto! Eso por ser novato en el tema. Las voy a reclamar aunque no reembolsan, me ofrecen cambiarlas por nuevas, por eso quería saber si era algún problema de la instalación para no tener de nuevo el mismo problema


Cambialas por otras nuevas, no lo dudes!! que el tiempo pasa y tenes cierta cantidad de días para hacerlo.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 15, 2021)

Me llama la atención que sean de 60W con tan pocos led's, es una locura, se supone que las lamparas led para los autos tienen la "ventaja" de bajo consumo y alto poder de iluminación, mas allá de que no solo dejan ciego al que viene de frente, y en este caso tenes la misma potencia que una lampara alogena.


----------

